# new pup and question



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, I have been researching and will be getting our pup on friday. I have a delima on where to put him or her. Ultimately I want the lgd with the does, but don't want it to chew up babies before it learns not to, since I don't have an adult to teach it proper manners. I can separate the does when they kid but then afterwards they go back to the herd. So do I put the pup in with the bucks, that I know will not hurt the pup, but neither will they take "misbehavior" from it. If I do this, will the pup bond to much with the bucks and not want to move to the does pen at 18-24 months old? Also, this pen is smaller. I do not want to encourage the pup to get bored or learn to climb fence. Area is not by electricity so cant use hot wire. It is a cattle panel buck pen. The does have a bigger area, plus get to go out and browse, but again the issue with the kids. I could take pup to the does pen occasionally, but afraid that will confuse it on where it is supposed to be and hence again teach it to not respect fence. My main doe will not let the pup mess with any of her babies, nor will she be mean to pup, just teach it its place, and I don't really worry about the kids when being born, just later when they reach 3-4 months and mommas are not so protective. Don't want them to become chew toys when I am not around. 

Anyway, can't decide where to put put for its learning curve for first 18-24 months.
Oh yeah, pup is 5/8 Anatolian and 3/8 pyr. Havent decided on male or female, will decide when I go look at pups and see who bonds best with their goats.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Leave the pup a place to escape from the momma goat. The mama hopefully will keep the youngster in line if she starts bothering the babies. I started mine out on bottle babies and youngsters. She did good for the longest time, but I had to change my tactics after she started using the quieter lambs as chew toys and took off the ends of a few ears. She is a 5/8 pyr and 3/8 anatolian. She is the first lgd that I have had this problem with though. I also noticed she only would do this when she was not with the other lgd. Mine just turned a year old this month


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If the puppy is already bonded with goats, keep him where you feel he will be most safe. He should have a safe place, as Wendle wrote. This is the place you feed him and where his bed is. How old is he? The younger the pup the more supervision you need to give him.


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

He is 10 weeks old. And he will have a safe place with either group. I am just trying to figure out if I need to put him with the bucks to keep from rough play with kids, or if that will cause him to bond to much with the bucks when ultimately I want him/her with the does.


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, well got our little girl home. She was the one we decided on as out of the 3 short haired ones, she seemed okay with people, but wanting to be with goats more. So anyway she is in the doe pen inside a small fenced area. She would much rather be right with the goats, but head momma says she needs to keep her distance right now. The momma goats were raised with dogs before so it is just a matter of time. They are not afraid of her, just cautious and wanting her to keep her own space. I have named her Rumor as she is whisper quiet and easy to please. She gets up if we go out to pen, but is content to stay focused on goats and where they are. She is about 11 weeks old. Hoping that I made the right choice about putting her in the doe pen versus the buck pen. We will see next spring. The other two short haired ones were bigger males, but one really wouldn't have done well with my kids as it refused to come near us and was scared, and the other was just as interested in us as the goats, and I want to be sure that our lgd stays a lgd, not a pet. I don't mind interest as I want to be able to handle and control an animal, but I do want the priority to be the goats, if that makes sense. Anyway, welcome Rumor to our farm!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Congratulations with your female. (Wish I could find one in my area.)

Like others, I believe you're sensitivity to your animals will serve this new pup very well while it is being trained.


----------

